# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Conseils - HELP : trouvé jeune pigeon ramier - Paris 75

## troti

Bonjour,

je sollicite votre aide pour une jeune pigeon ramier que j'ai trouvé. voici le topo

je promène mon chien à 20h, le pigeon etait refugié apeuré (j'habite sur un grand boulevard) sur le pas de porte de l'immeuble. je sais que les parents pouvaient ne pas etre loin, le pigeon ayant l'air plutot jeune pas bébé tombé du nid.

revenue de promenade à 22h, pigeon toujours là, meme position, et il commencait à faire serieusement froid, je l'ai mis chez moi dans un carton percé avec un chiffon dessus (javais eu un bébé mesange l'année dernière donc je savais à peu pres quoi faire), il a "dormi" je 'ai laissé se reposer. je lui ensuite presnter eau et melange oiseau, il n'a pas mangé seul, le lendemain je l'ai faire boire à la seringue de l'eau et mangé en lui ouvrant le bec une bouillie graines oiseau, jaune d'oeuf.

voyant qu'il n'etait pas trop craintif, je l'ia manipulé un peu, donc ce que je peux dire c'est que les pattes sont ok, les ailes ok, posé sur mon doigt il ne tient pas en equilibre mais bat des ailes donc il est pas loin de voler, le probleme c'est qu'il ne marche pas et reste en position poule couchée, et voir photo il semblerait qu'il ait eu la queue arrachée. qu'en pensez vous ?

cela fait donc 2 jours qu'il est chez moi, aucun danger avec les autres animaux, il est dans une cage à oiseau, il me restait de la poudre contre les parasites oiseau il en a eu.

il reste quelques micro plumes jaunes de bébé, et quelques plumes en cours de pousse sous le bec, je dirais que c'est un jeunot, apres que lui ai t il arrivé et est ce qu'il ne vole pas à cause de sa queue manquante ?

j'ai enlevé les plumes "cassées" tiges blanches pour permettre la repousse d'autres plumes, je continue de l'alimenter et abreuver, il ne pese pas lourd

j'ai besoin de vos conseils, que faire de ce pigeon ???

merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

Merci d'avoir recueilli ce petit ramier.

La pâtée aux oeufs ne convient pas pour un pigeon. Vu l'âge qu'il a peut être plutôt une bouillie de graines
tourterelles-canaris, à moins que vous puissiez vous procurer du nutribird A21
http://www.boutique-oiseaux.com/

Vous pouvez lui donner des grains de maïs et petits pois biens rincés à l'eau tiède directement dans le bec.

Pensez vous qu'il ait été blessé par un chat.

Voici quelques liens qui pourraient vous aider :

http://lapalomatriste.org/index.php?...eils&Itemid=58

http://lapalomatriste.org/index.php?...eils&Itemid=58

Pour contacter Myriam, association Lapalomatriste

*Myriam* - Présidente - Gérante du refuge catalan pour pigeons 
 lapalomatriste@gmail.com
09.70.44.45.76 appel non surtaxé ou sms au    0034617702269     


Skype: palomas700  


Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/LapalomatristeCatalunya

cordialement,
danielle

ps auriez vous des granules homéo d'Arnica ?

----------


## troti

bonjour et merci pour votre reponse.

j'ai effectivement beaucoup parcouru le forum et le site de myriam ! je me suis mal exprimée par patée aux oeufs, c'est en fait liée un peu au jaune d'oeuf mais ce sont des graines tourterelles un peu bouillies. il a aussi eu quelques grains de mais sans la peau. il boit toujours à la seringue, il fait 246g ca me parait peu qu'en pensez vous ?
il a aussi eu son homeopathie, j'ai deux chats, un chien heureusement la trousse est toujours prete !

retest des ailes hier ok, les pattes toujours ok, en le soulevant un peu il marche bien (je craignais qu'il ai une pate moins forte ou quelque chose comme ca), accroché sur mon doigt il ne tient pas en equilibre mais il essaye

il est dans une cage dans ma salle de bains au chaud et au calme, dans un panier avec des bouts de vieilles couvertures, il reste là a se reposer et se deplace peu. il a l'oeil bien vif, les fientes je dirais normales (blanches et noires).

la queue est donc manquante, a t elle été arrachée par un chat, je ne pense pas il n'y a pas de blessures, j'ai bien regardé partout, peut etre la queue coincée sous une roue de velo ou de voiture ? etant donné le passage a cet endroit, ca ne m'etonnerait pas, ou un enfant qui l'ai attrapé par la queue ?

le croupion (desolée je ne sais pas comment dire) est donc intacte, les plumes ont été arrachées et certaines etaient cassées, j'ai enlevé les tiges restantes sans probleme, c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'il faisait de lui meme)

la poudre anti parasite n'etait pas du luxe, c'etait l'hecatombe hier chez les puces ... 

voilà pour les nouvelles, pour l'instant je le garde à la maison, je n'ai pas trop confiance dans les vetos du coin pour un oiseau, ils vont le garder et je ne sais pas ou il va aller.

j'ai vu qu'un pigeon choqué pouvait l'etre longtemps, aussi je trouve plus sage de le laisser dans la salle de bain et attendre que la queue repousse en le retapant, et / ou prendre contact en parrallele avec quelqu'un de specialisé, qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Physalie

je trouve que tu t'y connais déjà bien !
j'ai souvent des petits ramiers sur ma jardinière... les parents adorent faire les nids dedans. c'est trop chou
A le voir ton pigeon semble en effet juste à la période charnière avant son envol.
mais le coup de la queue.. j'avoue ne pas savoir du tout !!!
je pense que tu fais bien de le garder chez toi pour l'instant il serait en danger dehors vu qu'il ne peut pas voler !
pour la nourriture il faudrait voir combien mange en moyenne un pigeon de cet âge..
tu as réussi à contacter Myriam ?

----------


## GAUDIN

> L'école véto de Maisons-Alfort possède une clinique qui s'occupe des soins et de la réintroduction des animaux sauvages blessés. N'hésite pas à leur téléphoner pour savoir s'ils peuvent te donner des conseils surtout.


OUI, le CEDAF accueille les oiseaux de la faune sauvage, mais il faut savoir que si les blessures de l'oiseau l'empêchent d'être relâché, il sera euthanasié.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Troti,

des nouvelles du petit ramier SVP, merci

----------


## troti

le pigeon va bien, il a picoré de lui meme quelques graines et je continue a le nourrir et le faire boire, il commence a mieux marcher et sur mon doigt tient mieux en equilibre et bats un peu des ailes. je ne l'embete pas trop, il a un petite veilleuse et est au chaud, il a l'air bien plus vif qu'il y a quelques jours. a voir si la queue repousse, il n'y a pas de raison  :Smile:

----------


## Totusina

Jai eu un cas similaire il y a quelques mois où jai récupéré un jeune pigeon qui a commencé à perdre ses plumes de queues une à une. Ses plumes étaient cassées à 1 ou 2 cm du croupion. Il sagit dun parasite externe qui sattaque aux plumes et les sectionnent. Il est donc important de traité loiseau pour éviter de perdre de nouveau les plumes qui vont repousser. Je ne me souviens plus du nom, mais il sagissait dun produit liquide à appliquer sur la nuque comme nimporte quel antiparasitaire. Javais renouvelé le traitement 1 mois plus tard comme me lavait conseillé mon vétérinaire. Par contre ne sois par surprise de la grande contenance du produit,  cest normalement prévu pour les élevages.
En attendant que les plumes repoussent, ce pigeon continuait à voler normalement, cela lui demander juste un peu plus deffort pour aller se poser en haut des meubles.
Jai dailleurs pu observer dehors un pigeon ramier qui navait plus non plus de plumes de queues mais impossible à attraper Il navait aucun problème non plus à senvoler sur les branches les plus hautes des arbres.

Par contre si pour ton pigeon ramier il ne lui manque plus que les plumes autour du bec, et au vue des photos, il devrait être en mesure de voler. Le fait dêtre dans une cage doit le freiner un peu. Essaye de le lâcher chaque jour dans une pièce fermé pas trop petite ou un long couloir en lui laissant des meubles de différentes hauteurs pour laider dans ses premiers vols. Tu parles aussi de le faire tenir sur ton doigt en équilibre, sache que même à lâge adulte ils ont du mal car pas assez large comme support pour leur pattes (il ne sagit pas dun canaris).Privilégie plutôt ton poignée ou ton avant bras.
Dans la nature, les jeunes ramiers après avoir quitté le nid reste bien souvent dans un arbre en attendant que leurs parents reviennent les nourrir. Ils restent donc toute la journée couchée sur une grosse branche.  Les jeunes nayant aucune conscience du danger, lun des parents garde un il sur les jeunes. Souvent dans un autre arbre au alentour, pour intervenir en cas de prédateur et senfuir avec leur progéniture.
Les ramiers sont donc un peu flemmards au début que se soit pour voler ou pour salimenter

Dailleurs pour le motiver à boire tout seul, prévoit lui une gamelle deau dau moins 3cm de profondeur et plonge y ton doigt devant lui en tapotant dans leau. Au début il risque daspiré de leau par le « nez », il peut aussi en mettre un peu partout. Mais en générale ils comprennent vite.
La nourriture cest plus compliqué, ils sont indépendant plus tard. Mais toujours le même principe de le motiver plusieurs fois par jour en tapotant à laide de ton doigt les graines. Quitte à complémenter comme tu le fais en parallèle pour le booster. Il a peut être manqué un peu de nourriture au vue des plumes manquantes sur le bas du dos.

Dernièrement chose, cette oiseau ayant toutes ses plumes ou presque, il na plus besoin de source de chaleur. Ses plumes le protègent suffisamment pour une température intérieure de 18°C.

En tout cas il a de la chance dêtre tombé sur toi! Je te souhaite bonne chance pour son sevrage. ::

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir
Un ramier ne peut pas se contenter de graines seules...
Tu peux lui donner en plus du mais en boite (rincé à l'eau),des petits pois mais surtout de la mache qu'ils adorent.
Il lui faut une bonne nourriture pour repousser ses plumes.
Dans le doute,tu peux lui mettre de la poudre anti-parasitaire Rhodéo..
Cordialement.

----------


## Totusina

Sauf erreur de ma part le maïs(céréale) et les pois(légumineuse) sont tous deux des graines... :: 
Par contre il est certain que lui donner de la verdure en plus ne peut être que positif pour son développement.Les graines n'étant qu'une partie de l'alimentation des ramiers dans la nature (baie, gland, bourgeon, feuilles, chenille...)

----------


## troti

merci pour vos réponses, voici des nouvelles de monsieur pigeon.

il est desormais sur le balcon jour et nuit car mieux armé contre le froid maintenant qu'il est plus fort, protégé par le filet des chats (les chats pas sur le balcon donc), il ne cherche pas à s'envoler meme si il a repris des forces, il marchotte un peu et va jusqu'à la gamelle (il mange et boit seul maintenant, il aime effectievement le mais et la salade, les boules de graisse pour oiseaux l'hiver et son melangde graines). les essais de vol en piece fermée ne sont pas tres concluants, je lui fais faire un peu d'exercice depuis le haut d'un petit escabeau, il n'a jamais volé pour le moment, pourtant tout semble fonctionner, il devrait comme vous le signalez voler meme sans sa queue. il y a un pigeonnier à coté de chez moi j'ai donc été les abserver et effectievement ils volent sans queue.
il a eu une pipette de traitement anti parasite en plus de la poudre que j'avais mise au depart. je regarde si les plumes repoussent pour le moment non, mais j'ai vu que la mue pouvait mettre un mois, aussi je vais attendre un peu, et continuer de lui apprendre un peu le vol.

----------


## GG2G

Il est inutile de lui "apprendre le vol",il n'est pas prèt.Les ramiers restent de gros bébés très longtemps.Les parents s'en occupent durant plusieurs mois.Ils aiment dormir couché et sont très pacifiques.

Si les nuits deviennent trop froides,il serait préférable de le mettre à l'abri.Un oiseau qui ne vole pas,ne se réchauffe pas.
Pour le mais et les pois,je parlais bien entendu de conserve,pas de graines sèches!!.
Les ramiers ont la liberté dans le sang,il te fera savoir quand il voudra partir.
Cordialement.

----------


## GAUDIN

bonsoir Troti,

Si vous pensez que votre ramier n'a qu'un problème de queue, il serait peut être mieux au CEDAF avec d'autres congénères
avec lesquels il sera relâché à la fin de l'hiver. Le CEDAF donne des nouvelles jusqu'au relâchage du ramier.
Un Membre de l'asso Lapalomatriste en a emmené un l'année dernière au mois d'octobre et il a été relâché au mois de mai.


*INFOS PRATIQUES**Contact* : cedaf@vet-alfort.fr
Accueil et dépôt des animaux 24 h sur 24, 7j/7, 
Fermeture en août.
De 8h à 18h en semaine :
au comptoir daccueil du CHUVA
De 18h à 8h en semaine :
à l'accueil des Urgences du CHUVA
Les week-end et jours fériés :
à l'accueil des Urgences du CHUVA




Un centre de sauvegarde a pour objet de recueillir les animaux blessés, de les soigner et de les réhabiliter dans le but de les relâcher dans la nature.Son activité est règlementée. Le CEDAF est adhérent de lUnion Française des Centres de Sauvegarde (UFCS).Afin de préserver la tranquillité des pensionnaires, la visite du centre nest pas autorisée au public.


http://www.vet-alfort.fr/web/fr/1033...sauvegarde.php

----------


## douce24

Comment il va ?

----------


## troti

il va bien, la queue repousse bien, il mange, boit seul, je ne le manipule pas du tout juste lui apporte eau et nourriture sur le balcon, il fait beaucoup sa toilette ce qu'il ne faisait pas avant, regarde les autres pigeons voler, mais n'a pas l'air presser de s'y mettre à son tour  :Smile:

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

Les nuits commencent à être fraiches, il faudrait le rentrer à l'intérieur.
Vous pensez pouvoir le garder tout l'hiver ?
Et le CEDAF, il y serait avec d'autres congénères et pourrait se muscler les ailes avant d' être relâché avec le groupe formé en volière.

"régime alimentaire du pigeon ramier :


_graines_

_blé, seigle, avoine, maïs, orge._


_feuilles vertes_
_trèfle, betterave, chou-fleur, chou, épinard, laitue, pois, betterave à sucre, luzerne, moutarde, radis, renoncule, sianfoin, plantain, véronique, ortie, frêne, etc._

_fruits et graines_
_chêne, hêtre, sureau, lierre, laurier, troène, houx, prunier, aubépinier, alaterne, bourdaine, cornouiller, fusain, if, pin, érable, rosier, myrtille, roncier, groseillier, gui, lin, pois, asperge, chénopode, cerise etc.(orge, seigle avoine, maïs)_

_rhizomes et bulbes_
_pomme de terre, betterave à sucre, potentille brillante, oxalide, anémone, conopode, etc._

_fleurs et bourgeons_
_chêne, aulne, saule, érable, hêtre pin etc._




_Egalement de la nourriture animale composée de vers de terre, de petits insectes et leurs larves ainsi que des petits mollusques."

cordialement,_

----------


## troti

je vais les appeller demain, je voulais voir si la queue repoussait, c'est le cas et meme vitesse grand V, j'en deduis donc qu'il s'est fait arracher la queue avant que je le trouve. je suis rassurée sur le fait qu'il pourra voler et qu'il n'est plus en etat de choc, j'avais peur qu'il ne soit malade ou handicapé, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

pour la nourriture il a ce qu'il faut y compris des lombrics (beurk), j'ai ramené des branches et feuilles de la foret pour faire plus "nature" sur le balcon, si necessaire je peux le garder surtout vu le temps qu'il fait. 

je tiens à m'assurer de son avenir avant de le confier, non pas que je veuille le garder (j'ai deja assez de travail avec les autres) mais sait on jamais, je voudrais avoir de ses nouvelles

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

En principe le CEDAF donne des nouvelles du ramier confié jusqu'à son relâchage, l'année dernière un membre de l'asso
LAPÄLOMATRISTE y a porté un ramier en octobre 2011, il a été relâché en mai 2012 et la personne a eu régulièrement des
nouvelles.

cordialement,

----------


## patricia237

Alors, tu as pu les appeler ? :-)

----------


## troti

avec une inondation survenue chez moi, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'en occuper, decidement c'est fuite sur fuite chez moi  :Frown: 
des nouvelles du pigeon : mange et boit seul, devient craintif, tant mieux il n'est pas du tout apprivoisé (a priori comme tous les ramiers) sauf qu'il est bizarrement content de voir le chien (il s'approche du carreau de la fenetre quand il le voit c'est drole quand meme). 
je l'ai pesé il fait presque 290 g donc il a pris du poids depuis son arrivée. les plumes repoussent tres bien, il a un debut de queue !
par contre il semble avoir une patte comme un peu plus faible que l'autre, elle ne pose pas vraiment pas terre, elle est comme repliée sous lui, je vais vous mettre des photos et de la repousse et de la patte

----------


## troti

pour ceux qui suivent ce post, sachez que monsieur pigeon va tres bien, il est en grande forme, et sa queue ressemble à une queue ! pas encore tout à fait la bonne longueur mais ca pousse tres vite, je suis bien contente, j'avais peur de l'avoir secouru à tort.
autre bonne nouvelle, les parents ou du moins deux ramiers sont dans l'arbre en face du balcon et semblent regarder, ils ne sont pas partis en migration et peut etre qu'ils ont reconnu leur rejeton.

----------


## ursel

je pense que la queue est tout simplement quasi absente chez les bebes et pousse doucement,on mesure l age a la longueur de celle ci(enfin c est ce qu on m a dit)
voici la queue d eole bb

----------


## GAUDIN

> pour ceux qui suivent ce post, sachez que monsieur pigeon va tres bien, il est en grande forme, et sa queue ressemble à une queue ! pas encore tout à fait la bonne longueur mais ca pousse tres vite, je suis bien contente, j'avais peur de l'avoir secouru à tort.
> autre bonne nouvelle, les parents ou du moins deux ramiers sont dans l'arbre en face du balcon et semblent regarder, ils ne sont pas partis en migration et peut etre qu'ils ont reconnu leur rejeton.


Bonsoir,

Super si il va de mieux en mieux, donc il pourra être relâché alors le mieux serait de l'emmener au CEDAF afin qu'il
soit avec d'autres congénères de son âge et ainsi il sera relâché après l'hiver avec le groupe formé en volière, surtout
ne pas le relâcher individuellement même si vous avez des ramiers à côté de chez vous, il faut qu'il ait la possibilité
de se muscler les ailes dans des grandes volières, de cohabiter avec des congénères, de toutes façons aucun jeune de 
l'année n'est relâchée actuellement, mais seulement à la fin de l'hiver et en groupe, il y a une hiérarchie chez les ramiers
et sans ses parents difficile d'être accepté dans un groupe et tout seul pas beaucoup de chance vu qu'il n'est pas habitué à chercher sa nourriture etc ....

cordialement
danielle,

----------


## Lelibelle

> pour ceux qui suivent ce post, sachez que monsieur pigeon va tres bien, il est en grande forme, et sa queue ressemble à une queue ! pas encore tout à fait la bonne longueur mais ca pousse tres vite, je suis bien contente, j'avais peur de l'avoir secouru à tort.
> autre bonne nouvelle, les parents ou du moins deux ramiers sont dans l'arbre en face du balcon et semblent regarder, ils ne sont pas partis en migration et peut etre qu'ils ont reconnu leur rejeton.


Bonjour, c'est par hasard que je suis tombée sur votre histoire. 

Ne vous inquiétez pas pour sa patte, cela ne l'empêchera pas de faire des tentatives d'envol. Par contre, gardez le au chaud, tant qu'il ne vole pas ; l'hiver approche. Pensez aussi à lui mettre un récipient haut de 4/5 cm (assiette creuse par exemple) avec de l'eau pour qu'il puisse se laver.
Moi même, j'ai récupéré un pigeon ramier agé approximativement d'une dizaine de jours (merci internet pour trouver des informations). De Sartrouville 78, Petit pois demeure maintenant à Epinal 88 (à aujourd'hui 27/10/2012, il est agé de 4 mois). Il est en totale liberté. 
Malgré la pluie et le froid, celui-ci à passé cette nuit dehors. J'attend son retour.
Voici des photos.

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour *Lelibelle,*

Je me permets de venir aux nouvelles, votre ramier est il revenu ?

 Il est conseillé de confier les  ramiers* valides à* un Centre de la Faune Sauvage le plus tôt possible après
les avoir trouvés afin d'éviter le phénomène de l'imprégnation, ceux élevés à la main de cette année ne seront relâchés
qu'à la fin de l'hiver ( après la chasse ) avec le groupe qui se sera constitué en volière. Les ramiers font partie de la
faune sauvage et vivent en groupe sauf pendant la période de reproduction.

Concernant les ramiers handicapés qui ne peuvent être relâchés, le refuge de l'Arche en mayenne les accueillent.

cordialement,
danielle

----------


## troti

bonsoir,

monsieur pigeon est parti comme un grand avec ses parents qui le guettaient depuis plusieurs jours depuis l'arbre en face. j'ai retenu mon souffle mais mon patapouf a volé comme grand et a rejoind ses parents !

----------


## GAUDIN

> bonsoir,
> 
> monsieur pigeon est parti comme un grand avec ses parents qui le guettaient depuis plusieurs jours depuis l'arbre en face. j'ai retenu mon souffle mais mon patapouf a volé comme grand et a rejoind ses parents !



Bonsoir,

Comment savez vous que ce sont ses parents ? n' a t il pas reçu des coups d'aile lorsqu'il a rejoint les 2 ramiers présumés
ses parents ? Ses ailes étaient elles assez musclées pour suivre ses "parents" ? les avez vous revus ?
Il n'a pas l'habitude trouver sa nourriture, si il ne s'intègre pas à un groupe, il a peu de chance....
Dommage que vous n'ayez pas pris la décision de l'emmener au CEDAF où il aurait retrouvé des jeunes de son âge et aurait eu le gîte et le couvert pour tout l'hiver.

----------


## Neyssan

FAUX
le Cedaf n'est pas un endroit sur pour les pigeons 
consulter un veterinaire

----------

